# alternativas sobre instalacion...

## botdotcom

quisiera instalar gentoo pero definitivamente NO por el famoso 'manual'...agradeceria ideas y no me remitan al famosillo 'handbook'(les paso a contar q con la mejor voluntad del mundo empeze a hacer mis apuntes y me quede dormido a la mitad) asi q descarto el disco compacto minimo...

por otro lado esta la opcion DVD e instalarle anaconda pero me saturaria con 3.2GB de software q nunca jamas voy a usar...

ahora hay unas distros con instalador,q dicen acerca de ellas[toorox,calculate,etc]? y apenas instaladas manejarlas como si fuera puro gentoo...

 :Idea: 

----------

## pelelademadera

instalar gentoo es facil, no es complicado si tenes algo de idea.

es bajar el stage y la imagen de portage.

crear los sistemas de archivos, montarlos, descomprimir, hacer un chroot, compilar el kernel, instalas grub, si es que no lo tenes instalado ya que podes usar un grub de otra distro sin dramas, y listo

reinicias y tenes un gentoo funcionando.

las flags las podes ver sobre la marcha y modificarlas cuantas veces quieras, las cflags las sacas de aca:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags#Processor_Specific_CFLAGS

luego emerge -av paquete

el manual es muy largo y explica muy bien y en detalla muchas cosas que muy probablemente no uses.

lo basico es copiar el resolv.conf, y el mount -t proc y mount -o bind

si haces eso, ya esta.

podes arrancar a instalar desde cualquier distro, no necesariamente un live de gentoo, solo que tiene que ser amd64 si vas a instalar 64bits.

desde un 32bits, podes solo instalar 32bits, desde un 64bits, cualquiera de los 2, utilizando linux32

----------

## botdotcom

te agradezco el impulso,esperemos a ver mas ideas de otros estimados foreros...mientras a ver si se te ocurre algo mas(algo facil)...

estoy anuente a instalar por http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml que les parece? ya se q es para expertos pero tal vez se adapte a mi necesidad... eso haciendo un esfuerzo sobrehumano!

otra cosa...puedo particionar con Gparted antes de la instalacion? otra mas...como seria el tema para /root en BTRfs ? hay soporte?

tia!

----------

## Stolz

El enlace que has puesto es lo mismo que el Hadbook pero quitando toda la información y dejando solo los comandos. La información omitida sirve para generar dichos comandos acorde a tu caso particular por lo que es muy posible que no todos los comandos sugeridos se adapten a tu caso. No es para expertos, son comandos básicos para cualquiera que haya instalado Gentoo. Si no te resultan básicos es porque no has leído el Handbook.

El soporte de BTRfs... pues puesto que Gentoo te lo construyes tu, si quieres lo añades, si no no  :Wink: . Si te refieres a tenerlo antes de la instalación me extrañaría que no lo tenga, pero para asegurarte no tienes mas que ver si el comando "btrfs" existe.

Sobre particionar con Gparted antes, no veo problema por qué no ibas a poder hacerlo si tu actual distribución o la que decidas usar como método de instalación tiene instalado Gparted. Recuerda que puedes instalar Gentoo desde cualquier otra distribución Linux (siempre que coincida la arquitectura como ha explicado pelelademadera).

Sobre el DVD, si de verdad es el único método que estas dispuesto a probar, siempre podrás desinstalar luego el software que no quieras.

Sinceramente, si la gente te repite lo de usar el Handbook es por algo. Puedes ignorar los consejos de la gente con experiencia o puedes seguir intentando que Gentoo sea lo que no es. No olvides que todos hemos estado en la misma situación que tu y por eso sabemos qué es lo que nos sirvió en su día y ahora lo recomendamos. Todo lo que se explica en el Handbook lo vas a necesitar en tu día a día con Gentoo. Si no estás dispuesto a leer eso ahora quizás Gentoo no sea la distribución adecuada para ti, solo es cuestión de tiempo y actitud.

----------

## agdg

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Sinceramente, si la gente te repite lo de usar el Handbook es por algo. Puedes ignorar los consejos de la gente con experiencia o puedes seguir intentando que Gentoo sea lo que no es. No olvides que todos hemos estado en la misma situación que tu y por eso sabemos qué es lo que nos sirvió en su día y ahora lo recomendamos. Todo lo que se explica en el Handbook lo vas a necesitar en tu día a día con Gentoo. Si no estás dispuesto a leer eso ahora quizás Gentoo no sea la distribución adecuada para ti, solo es cuestión de tiempo y actitud.

 

Este párrafo debería ser la cabecera del handbook y el foro de gentoo.

----------

## botdotcom

no me han entendido o no he sabido decirlo: agarro el disco de gparted,le doy a particionar un campo con btrfs salgo,meto el dc-minimal o whatever entonces cual seria el comando para q me respete lo q hice con gparted?

en otras...para evitar todo el lio de particionao puedo particionar previo a la instalacion? 

gracias pero no instalaria con otro fs(por aquello de instala mejor ext4 o 3 u otro)

 *Quote:*   

> Este párrafo debería ser la cabecera del handbook y el foro de gentoo

 

precisamente por eso gentoo pierde cientos de potenciales users...es un tochazo q desanima a cualquiera en sus 5 sentidos!

espero q luego de 4 años del ultimo livecd hagan otro 'mejoradito' aunque lo dudo,la esperanza es lo ultimo q se pierde...

----------

## Stolz

 *botdotcom wrote:*   

> en otras...para evitar todo el lio de particionao puedo particionar previo a la instalacion? 

 

Sí, no hay problema. Particiona a tu gusto antes de instalar con el método/programa/entorno que prefieras y luego si sigues cualquier manual simplemente salta los pasos de particionado porque ya los tienes hechos.

Sobre que Gentoo pierde usuarios potenciales porque hay que leer para instalarlo ¿que más da perderlos antes de instalar que justo después? Como te he dicho, lo que se explica ahi lo usas constantemente en Gentoo, no solo al instalar. Aunque no lo leyeses para instalar porque un instalador automático te ha ahorrado leerlo, el primer día de uso necesitarías saber casi todo lo que no has leído. Yo personalmente lo veo al contrario, el tener que asimilar unos conceptos para instalar te garantiza que los usuarios que lo leen y lo entienden van a ser capaces de usar Gentoo una vez instalado y es dificil que una vez probado y visto las ventajas se cambien a otra distribución, con lo que has ganado usuarios y además fieles. Si este foro es la comunidad de linux más grandes que existe (de acuerdo a las estadísticas) es por algo.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *botdotcom wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Este párrafo debería ser la cabecera del handbook y el foro de gentoo 
> 
> precisamente por eso gentoo pierde cientos de potenciales users...es un tochazo q desanima a cualquiera en sus 5 sentidos!
> ...

 

precisamente a gentoo no le interesa la gente que quiere todo de arriba, sino gente que quiere una distro a su medida, y en todo sentido

y como dice el refran, si te gusta el durazno....

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ya me he leído todo el hilo, y creo botdotcom que quieres probar gentoo pero no quieres usarlo, creo que debes ir a un paso más lento, te recomiendo que le des un vistazo a sabayon creo que es más a tu medida, hoy día es bastante diferente pero creo que podrás ver de que trata esto.

Por otro lado, también pudes probar funtoo, su manual es mucho más compacto, aunque dejan de explicar cosas que creo son importantes, puede que te guste más ese formato.

Saludos.

----------

## botdotcom

Sabayon no ha dejado ni deja ni dejara de ser binarios...por cierto hace poco la tuve instalada y me gusto...

Funtoo sinceramente te digo q esta mas 'decente'   :Razz:   su instalacion...estoy estudiando la jugada...

edit: me encontre esto buzeando: creo q le voy a entrar... http://forums.funtoo.org/viewtopic.php?id=5

----------

## quilosaq

Si buscas distribuciones basadas en Gentoo (es decir basadas en portage) tienes, al menos, todas estas:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Distribuciones_Linux#Basadas_en_Gentoo

El problema lo tendrás cuando acabes la instalación de la distribución que elijas. Será como si te sentaras a los mandos de un avión; no sabras que hacer porque no has hecho el curso de piloto (Manual Gentoo).

----------

## i92guboj

La única respuesta de calidad que te puedo dar es que no hay un instalador gráfico para Gentoo. Eso es una realidad, un hecho.

Había un instalador, un experimento fallido. No está soportado, y está altamente desactualizado. No te lo recomiendo. En cualquier caso, si lo usas seguramente no habrá mucha gente que te pueda ayudar si algo falla.

Sin acritud ninguna, te digo que si no estas dispuesto a seguir el handbook, seguramente no estés preparado para usar Gentoo. No porque sea difícil, sino porque cualquier tarea rutinaria será una lucha constante para ti si no aprendes los conceptos básico de administración de Gentoo Linux. No hay que ser un erudito en Linux para usar Gentoo, hay gente que lo usa como primera distribución y les funciona. Pero si que hay que estar dispuesto a aprender. Si no, será mejor que busques en otro sitio.

El instalador va a ser el primero de muchos asistentes luminosos que vas a echar en falta. Luego habrá que configurar la red, la impresora, el escáner, el firewall, nat, ldap, nfs, samba, ftp, mldonkey, etc. Todo ello editando archivos de texto y aprendiendo en el camino. 

Cada vez que portage tenga un problema de dependencias o tengas que arreglar ABIs rotas, o tengas que cambiar tu USE flags para activar alguna capacidad que no incluíste desde el principio, tendrás que andar a golpe de tecla. Tampoco hay gestores gráficos para portage que vayan a hacer el trabajo por ti. Lo más parecido sería porthole, pero no sé cual es su estado actual, y tampoco puede hacerlo todo. En cualquier caso, necesitas conocer portage para entender la mayor paste de las opciones que te da.

Dicho de otra forma, la instalación de Gentoo te da una idea de su manejo día a día.

Si no te importa la pregunta, ¿cual es exáctamente tu motivación para usar Gentoo? Quizás haya distribuciones que se adapten mejor a tu forma de trabajar y a las que podrías sacar más provecho. Sabayon es una de ellas (aunque hay alguna más por ahí), y, hasta donde yo sé, es la distro de escritorio derivada de Gentoo más activamente soportada. Aún así, Sabayon no es Gentoo, y si quieres información sobre Sabayon, creo que el mejor sitio para conseguirla es su propia web, y, por supuesto, su foro.

http://www.sabayon.org/

----------

## pelelademadera

echale una mirada a ututo

es precompilada, basada en gentoo, pero creo que conserva a portage.

es argentino el desarrollo, no se en que estado estara

----------

## ppkombo61

Hola.

Particularmente te dare mi opnion, solo eso.

Para ciertas cosas no hay atajos.

Creo que una aptitud positiva es aprender, no pensar que las cosas tienen que adaptarse a mis necesidades.

Llevo muy poco tiempo usando Gentoo. El manual, la documentacion, el conocimiento de sus usuarios, etc  es lo mejor que he visto.

Si un pequeño obstaculo te va a privar de progresar...

Piensa en lo que puedes ganar.

Todo lo que nos ayude a salir de la ignorancia es positivo.

¿Que pierdes con intentarlo?

Hoy es Gentoo, mañana..

Al final aprenderas.

Un saludo.

----------

## botdotcom

 *Quote:*   

> ututo 

 

tambien estan:

http://www.calculate-linux.org/

http://toorox.de/index.php/en

http://www.vidalinux.org/project

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, botdotcom en mi opinión si lo que estás buscando es una distribución GNU/Linux optimizada y hecha a medida para tu hardware en el que le puedas sacar todo su potencial, Gentoo es una muy buena opción, sin embargo su peculiar manera de instalación como bien te han dicho es la que permite que el usuario entre en contacto con el sistema y aprenda de donde sale cada archivo de configuración que en un futuro puede (y de hecho será) de utilidad en el uso cotidiano del sistema.

Gentoo es sumamente versatil y flexible y nos sirve tanto a los usuarios cotidianos que lo utilizamos para actividades caseras y sencillas, hasta para los usuarios mas expertos del mundo Linux, quienes muchas veces nos brindan su experiencia en este excelente foro, sin embargo debes tener presente que debes conocer al menos los conceptos básicos del sistema que vas a instalar a tu maquina para poder pedir y recibir la ayuda de la manera más ágil y que sea productiva para todos (el tiempo es oro dicen por ahí y mucho tiene de cierto  :Very Happy:  ).

Así que te aconsejo que si de verdad quieres instalar este maravilloso sistema en tu maquina, te armes de paciencia y te pongas no solo a leer por leer, sino a comprender el handbook, el particionamiento en lo personal lo hago con gparted siempre y me salto esa parte del handbook hasta el montaje de particiones, e incluso para instalarlo la ultima vez utilicé un liveDVD de Sabayon, ahora si por el contrario definitivamente no te convence aún quedan muchas distros que probar.

Saludos!.

----------

## botdotcom

```
linux # genkernel --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs

* Linux Kernel 3.2.12-gentoo for x86...

mount: special device /dev/BOOT does not exist

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-mdstart.diff

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs

* Linux Kernel 3.2.12-gentoo for x86...

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

--

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

--

   CC probe.c

   CC read.c

   CC resolve.c

   CC save.c

save.c: In function ‘blkid_flush_cache’:

save.c:146:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

   CC logdump.c

   CC htree.c

   CC unused.c

   LD debugfs

../lib/libss.a(get_readline.o): In function `ss_get_readline':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/ss/get_readline.c:69: warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:43: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:31: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

   CC badblocks.c

   LD badblocks

   CC tune2fs.c

   LD tune2fs

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:43: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

tune2fs.o: In function `parse_tune2fs_options':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/misc/tune2fs.c:693: warning: Using 'getgrnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/misc/tune2fs.c:819: warning: Using 'getpwnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:31: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

   CC dumpe2fs.c

   LD dumpe2fs

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:43: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/23968.28796.30889.4030/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:31: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  GEN     include/applets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function ‘main’:

scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  GEN     mailutils/Config.in

  GEN     console-tools/Kbuild

  GEN     console-tools/Config.in

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:359:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:104:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘show_textbox’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:836:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘exec_conf’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:470:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘expr_print_file_helper’:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘conf_write’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o Config.in

.config:15:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NITPICK

.config:25:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol GETOPT_LONG

.config:43:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_FULL_LIBBUSYBOX

.config:46:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BUILD_AT_ONCE

.config:76:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_KEYS

.config:101:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_GUNZIP_UNCOMPRESS

.config:105:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_RPM_BZ2

.config:108:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_BZIP2

.config:109:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_LZMA

.config:111:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_GZIP

.config:112:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_COMPRESS

.config:125:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_UNARCHIVE_TAPE

.config:126:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DEB_TAR_GZ

.config:127:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DEB_TAR_BZ2

.config:128:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DEB_TAR_LZMA

.config:291:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_AWK_MATH

.config:294:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DIFF_BINARY

.config:296:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DIFF_MINIMAL

.config:353:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_INIT

.config:413:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_MODPROBE_MULTIPLE_OPTIONS

.config:414:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_MODPROBE_FANCY_ALIAS

.config:421:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_2_6_MODULES

.config:422:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_QUERY_MODULE_INTERFACE

.config:454:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MDADM

.config:461:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_MKSWAP_V0

.config:491:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_CROND_OPTION

.config:506:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_LESS_FLAGCS

.config:549:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_HTTPD_RELOAD_CONFIG_SIGHUP

.config:553:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_HTTPD_CONFIG_WITH_MIME_TYPES

.config:618:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_TFTP

.config:623:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_UDHCPD

.config:624:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_DHCPRELAY

.config:625:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_DUMPLEASES

.config:627:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_UDHCPC

.config:628:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_UDHCP_DEBUG

.config:629:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_RFC3397

.config:665:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_SH_IS_LASH

.config:666:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_SH_IS_MSH

.config:674:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_READ_NCHARS

.config:675:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_READ_TIMEOUT

.config:677:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_MATH_SUPPORT

.config:678:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_MATH_SUPPORT_64

.config:694:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol LASH

--

Force NOMMU build (NOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) Build with Large File Support (for accessing files > 2 GB) (LFS) [Y/n/?] y

Cross Compiler prefix (CROSS_COMPILER_PREFIX) [] (NEW) Additional CFLAGS (EXTRA_CFLAGS) [] (NEW) *

* Debugging Options

*

Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

--

  History size (FEATURE_EDITING_HISTORY) [15] 15

  History saving (FEATURE_EDITING_SAVEHISTORY) [N/y/?] n

  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

  Query cursor position from terminal (FEATURE_EDITING_ASK_TERMINAL) [N/y/?] (NEW) Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] (NEW) Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

Ext filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_EXT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) btrfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_BTRFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Reiser filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_REISERFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) fat filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_FAT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) hfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_HFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) jfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_JFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) xfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_XFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) ntfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_NTFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) iso9660 filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_ISO9660) [Y/n/?] (NEW) udf filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_UDF) [Y/n/?] (NEW) luks filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_LUKS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) linux swap filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_LINUXSWAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) cramfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_CRAMFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) romfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_ROMFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) sysv filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_SYSV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) ocfs2 filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_OCFS2) [Y/n/?] (NEW) linuxraid (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_LINUXRAID) [Y/n/?] (NEW) *

* Miscellaneous Utilities

*

conspy (CONSPY) [N/y/?] (NEW) nandwrite (NANDWRITE) [N/y/?] (NEW) nanddump (NANDDUMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) ubiattach (UBIATTACH) [N/y/?] (NEW) ubidetach (UBIDETACH) [N/y/?] (NEW) adjtimex (ADJTIMEX) [N/y/?] n

bbconfig (BBCONFIG) [N/y/?] n

beep (BEEP) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   default frequency (FEATURE_BEEP_FREQ) [4000] (NEW)   default length (FEATURE_BEEP_LENGTH_MS) [30] (NEW) chat (CHAT) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Enable NOFAIL expect strings (FEATURE_CHAT_NOFAIL) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Force STDIN to be a TTY (FEATURE_CHAT_TTY_HIFI) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Enable implicit Carriage Return (FEATURE_CHAT_IMPLICIT_CR) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Swallow options (FEATURE_CHAT_SWALLOW_OPTS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Support weird SEND escapes (FEATURE_CHAT_SEND_ESCAPES) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Support variable-length ABORT conditions (FEATURE_CHAT_VAR_ABORT_LEN) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Support revoking of ABORT conditions (FEATURE_CHAT_CLR_ABORT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) chrt (CHRT) [N/y/?] n

--

* busybox: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/applet_tables.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

  CC      applets/applets.o

applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

  CC      archival/tar.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function ‘data_extract_all’:

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      console-tools/chvt.o

  CC      console-tools/clear.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_bunzip2.o

  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function ‘dumpkmap_main’:

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:42:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:51:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:64:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_unlzma.o

  CC      console-tools/kbd_mode.o

  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_unxz.o

console-tools/loadfont.c: In function ‘setfont_main’:

console-tools/loadfont.c:384:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/loadfont.c:402:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/cp.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/find_list_entry.o

  CC      coreutils/cut.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function ‘get_header_tar’:

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:202:3: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:253:34: warning: array subscript is above array bounds

--

  AR      e2fsprogs/lib.a

  LD      editors/built-in.o

  CC      editors/sed.o

  CC      coreutils/mv.o

editors/sed.c: In function ‘sed_main’:

editors/sed.c:1381:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/stty.o

  AR      findutils/lib.a

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      init/bootchartd.o

init/bootchartd.c: In function ‘finalize’:

init/bootchartd.c:310:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  AR      libpwdgrp/lib.a

  CC      libbb/chomp.o

  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function ‘chpasswd_main’:

loginutils/chpasswd.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      libbb/compare_string_array.o

  AR      loginutils/lib.a

  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

  CC      mailutils/mail.o

mailutils/mail.c: In function ‘encode_base64’:

mailutils/mail.c:156:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/concat_path_file.o

  CC      mailutils/mime.o

  CC      libbb/concat_subpath_file.o

mailutils/mime.c: In function ‘makemime_main’:

mailutils/mime.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘freopen’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/create_icmp6_socket.o

  CC      miscutils/chat.o

  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

  CC      miscutils/devmem.o

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp_socket’:

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      miscutils/fbsplash.o

  CC      libbb/device_open.o

  CC      libbb/dump.o

  CC      miscutils/ionice.o

libbb/dump.c: In function ‘display’:

libbb/dump.c:616:8: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/dump.c:666:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

  CC      miscutils/man.o

  CC      libbb/execable.o

miscutils/man.c: In function ‘run_pipe’:

miscutils/man.c:115:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

miscutils/microcom.c: In function ‘microcom_main’:

miscutils/microcom.c:141:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

  CC      miscutils/timeout.o

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function ‘fflush_stdout_and_exit’:

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      networking/brctl.o

  CC      libbb/get_volsize.o

  CC      networking/ftpd.o

  CC      libbb/getopt32.o

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘ftpd_main’:

networking/ftpd.c:1167:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chroot’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘popen_ls’:

networking/ftpd.c:656:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘dup’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/inode_hash.o

  CC      libbb/isdirectory.o

  CC      networking/interface.o

  CC      libbb/kernel_version.o

networking/interface.c: In function ‘if_readlist_proc’:

networking/interface.c:573:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/interface.c:574:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/last_char_is.o

  CC      libbb/lineedit.o

  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

networking/nbd-client.c: In function ‘nbdclient_main’:

networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘daemon’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/ntpd.o

networking/ntpd.c: In function ‘ntp_init’:

networking/ntpd.c:1888:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  AR      networking/libiproute/lib.a

  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

  CC      libbb/parse_mode.o

networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function ‘arpping’:

networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcpd.o

  CC      libbb/process_escape_sequence.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.o

  CC      libbb/procps.o

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_add’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:44:15: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:45:2: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_expire’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:52:26: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:53:27: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_find’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:70:26: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_del’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:82:26: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:83:27: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

libbb/procps.c:157:13: warning: ‘fast_strtol_10’ defined but not used

--

  CC      printutils/lpd.o

  CC      libbb/remove_file.o

  CC      printutils/lpr.o

  CC      libbb/rtc.o

printutils/lpr.c: In function ‘lpqr_main’:

printutils/lpr.c:233:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  AR      printutils/lib.a

  LD      procps/built-in.o

  CC      procps/free.o

  CC      libbb/run_shell.o

procps/free.c: In function ‘scale’:

procps/free.c:29:34: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

procps/free.c: In function ‘free_main’:

procps/free.c:65:2: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

--

  AR      selinux/lib.a

  LD      shell/built-in.o

  CC      shell/ash.o

  CC      libbb/udp_io.o

shell/ash.c: In function ‘sprint_status’:

shell/ash.c:3883:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      libbb/unicode.o

  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

libbb/update_passwd.c: In function ‘update_passwd’:

libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/verror_msg.o

  CC      libbb/vfork_daemon_rexec.o

  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

libbb/wfopen.c: In function ‘xfdopen_helper’:

libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      libbb/xconnect.o

  CC      libbb/xfunc_die.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘malloc_or_warn’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xmalloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xrealloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xstrdup’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xasprintf’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xsetenv’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘generate_uuid’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/linux_swap.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/luks.o

  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/ntfs.o

  CC      util-linux/mdStart.o

util-linux/mdStart.c:30:1: warning: no previous prototype for ‘mdstart_main’

util-linux/mdStart.c: In function ‘mdstart_main’:

util-linux/mdStart.c:36:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘bb_show_usage’

util-linux/mdStart.c:41:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘sscanf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:41:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘sscanf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:48:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘close’

util-linux/mdStart.c:51:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:51:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’

  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/ocfs2.o

util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘make_device’:

util-linux/mdev.c:359:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:362:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:366:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      util-linux/more.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/volume_id.o

  CC      util-linux/mount.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/xfs.o

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘mount_it_now’:

util-linux/mount.c:487:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘singlemount’:

util-linux/mount.c:1692:6: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘mount_main’:

util-linux/mount.c:1876:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c:1893:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c:1956:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c:2036:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      util-linux/switch_root.o

  CC      util-linux/umount.o

  AR      util-linux/lib.a

  LINK    busybox_unstripped

Trying libraries: crypt m

Failed: -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group

Output of:

gcc -Wall -Wshadow -Wwrite-strings -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wunused -Wunused-parameter -Wunused-function -Wunused-value -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -fno-builtin-strlen -finline-limit=0 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-guess-branch-probability -funsigned-char -static-libgcc -falign-functions=1 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-labels=1 -falign-loops=1 -Os -march=i386 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -static -o busybox_unstripped -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--sort-section,alignment -Wl,--start-group applets/built-in.o archival/lib.a archival/libarchive/lib.a console-tools/lib.a coreutils/lib.a coreutils/libcoreutils/lib.a debianutils/lib.a e2fsprogs/lib.a editors/lib.a findutils/lib.a init/lib.a libbb/lib.a libpwdgrp/lib.a loginutils/lib.a mailutils/lib.a miscutils/lib.a modutils/lib.a networking/lib.a networking/libiproute/lib.a networking/udhcp/lib.a printutils/lib.a procps/lib.a runit/lib.a selinux/lib.a shell/lib.a sysklogd/lib.a util-linux/lib.a util-linux/volume_id/lib.a archival/built-in.o archival/libarchive/built-in.o console-tools/built-in.o coreutils/built-in.o coreutils/libcoreutils/built-in.o debianutils/built-in.o e2fsprogs/built-in.o editors/built-in.o findutils/built-in.o init/built-in.o libbb/built-in.o libpwdgrp/built-in.o loginutils/built-in.o mailutils/built-in.o miscutils/built-in.o modutils/built-in.o networking/built-in.o networking/libiproute/built-in.o networking/udhcp/built-in.o printutils/built-in.o procps/built-in.o runit/built-in.o selinux/built-in.o shell/built-in.o sysklogd/built-in.o util-linux/built-in.o util-linux/volume_id/built-in.o -Wl,--end-group -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group

==========

coreutils/lib.a(id.o): In function `get_groups':

id.c:(.text.get_groups+0xe): warning: Using 'getgrouplist' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(bb_pwd.o): In function `xgetgrgid':

bb_pwd.c:(.text.xgetgrgid+0x5): warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

archival/libarchive/lib.a(data_extract_all.o): In function `data_extract_all':

data_extract_all.c:(.text.data_extract_all+0x2c4): warning: Using 'getgrnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

shell/lib.a(ash.o): In function `argstr':

ash.c:(.text.argstr+0xe4): warning: Using 'getpwnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(bb_pwd.o): In function `xgetpwuid':

bb_pwd.c:(.text.xgetpwuid+0x5): warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(xconnect.o): In function `str2sockaddr':

xconnect.c:(.text.str2sockaddr+0xeb): warning: Using 'getaddrinfo' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(inet_common.o): In function `INET_rresolve':

inet_common.c:(.text.INET_rresolve+0xb5): warning: Using 'gethostbyaddr' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

util-linux/lib.a(mount.o): In function `nfsmount':

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xbc): warning: Using 'gethostbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(xconnect.o): In function `bb_lookup_port':

xconnect.c:(.text.bb_lookup_port+0x3b): warning: Using 'getservbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0x96f): undefined reference to `clnt_sperror'

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0x994): undefined reference to `clnt_sperror'

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xb19): undefined reference to `bindresvport'

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xb63): undefined reference to `pmap_getport'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [busybox_unstripped] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

localhost linux # 

```

----------

## i92guboj

```
linux # genkernel --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs

* Linux Kernel 3.2.12-gentoo for x86...

mount: special device /dev/BOOT does not exist

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

```

```
Importante: El archivo /etc/fstab que proporciona Gentoo de manera predeterminada no es un archivo fstab válido. Debe crear su propio /etc/fstab:
```

Configura tu fstab tal y como te dice el handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap8

En cualquier caso, dudo mucho que eso tenga algo que ver con el fallo en la compilación.

No soy usuario de genkernel, así que no sé muy bien a qué se deberá el fallo en la compilación, pero podría ser una discordancia entre linux-headers y tu kernel. Por favor, pega aquí la salida de este comando:

```
emerge -pv linux-headers
```

----------

## pelelademadera

hacelo manual, no necesitas de genkernel.

antes de hacer esto si estas en /usr/src/linux no funca, asi que hace 

```
cd /
```

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set #

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

ahi te abre el menu en consola de la config del kernel. en gral viene con soporte para mil millones de cosas y no optimizado para nada, lo que tenes que hacer es, elegir el cpu mas acorde al que tengas, y si o si, marcar con * las opciones de la controladora sata/ide que uses para el booteo. lo demas lo podes dejar asi como esta y seguramente el sistema sale andando sin problemas. si te falta soporte para algo, recompilas.

como sabes que controladora sata/ide usas, con lspci

te tira una lista del hardware que tenes, si tenes dudas, postealo aca y te decimos que tenes que marcar con *

una vez que modifiques lo que quieras, en base a lo que quieras del kernel, haces lo siguiente:

```
make

make modules_install

cp /arch/**** /boot kernel
```

**** depende de tu arquitectura, esta en el manual

una vez que tenes esto, instalas grub, NO TE OLVIDES DEL FSTAB, y NO TE OLVIDES ANTES DE SALIR DEL CHROOT DE HACER

```
passwd
```

 y setear el password, sino tenes que volver a hacer el chroot para configurar el password

----------

## botdotcom

well...geente estoy escribiendo desde un livecd,estoy a sus ordenes a ver si me tiran cable para setear este asunto: de entrada les remito  el /etc/fstab (todo malo absolutamente)

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0
```

para empezar tengo 4 particiones primarias de la sgte. forma:

sda1 Xp

sda2 area intercambio

sda3 btrfs 

sda4 home

por favor diganme si es rescatable este sistema o tengo q reinstalar(asi nos evitamos perdida de tiempo)

para rematar tengo hasta error de grub: unknown filesystem o algo asi

la info q ocupen pidanla!

***********************************************************************************************

edit:

y si instalo syslinux como bootloader q si soporta BTRfs creo?

----------

## pelelademadera

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2 

no sirve esa linea, comentala con un # adelante

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

no es ext3, es btrfs

creo, solo creo que grub no soporta ser instalado en btrfs, que te recomiendo, elimina sda2, create una particion de 32mb para grub y crea nuevamente el swap con 32mb menos.

si queres que el orden de los sd* quede bien, con fdisk hay una opcion de correct partition order, en expert mode.

una vez que creaste las 2 particiones, mkswap y mkfs.ext3 para el /boot

formateaste, corregi el fstab.fijate que por ahi cambia el nº, yo te tire un estimativo

/dev/sda2        none            swap      sw                     0 0

/dev/sda3        /mnt/boot     ext3       noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda4        /                  btrfs       defaults              0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro            0 0

antes de hacer el chroot, o despues de hacer el chroot, desde otra consola, acordate de montar boot. segun mi ejemplo:

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot

ahi instalas grub segun manual

----------

## botdotcom

vaya vaya... supuestamente para ser la 'bleeding edge' distro muchos ven a BTRfs como un bicho raro-tanto en el foro ingles como en spanish- mientras en arch lo usual es usar ese fs...bueno ese es otro tema...

lo q me interesa saber de uds. en este momento es cual es la  ventaja de usar una distro de fuentes a una binarios?

estoy con fedora en este momento(mantengo q fedora es como para servers debido a la establidad de roca q tiene) y no me muero sin antes instalar funtoo\gentoo...

por favor revisen mi tabla y me dan ideas de como hacer una particion logica sin perder win$UCK$ ni fedora ni q me quede sin boot: http://ompldr.org/vZG95ZA

----------

## quilosaq

 *botdotcom wrote:*   

> vaya vaya... supuestamente para ser la 'bleeding edge' distro muchos ven a BTRfs como un bicho raro-tanto en el foro ingles como en spanish- mientras en arch lo usual es usar ese fs...

 

En la wiki de Arch se nombre btrfs como uno de los posibles fs a usar en particiones / o /home y teniendo en cuenta que aún es experimental. Para la partición /boot se recomienda ext2. Lo puedes comprobar en https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29#Opci.C3.B3n_1:_Preparaci.C3.B3n_autom.C3.A1tica

Si no quieres /boot en una partición separada tendrá que estar en el mismo fs que / sea del tipo que sea.

btrfs no tiene una herramienta de reparación completa como otros fs mas extendidos.

syslinux soporta arrancar desde btrfs

grub soporta arrancar desde btrfs en su versión 1.99-r2. Esta versión está enmascarada en portage pero se puede utilizar (sorry, see The Handbook).

 *botdotcom wrote:*   

> ...lo q me interesa saber de uds. en este momento es cual es la  ventaja de usar una distro de fuentes a una binarios?

 

Aquí tienes una lista con la que estoy bastante de acuerdo.

 *botdotcom wrote:*   

> ...por favor revisen mi tabla y me dan ideas de como hacer una particion logica sin perder win$UCK$ ni fedora ni q me quede sin boot: http://ompldr.org/vZG95ZA

 Elimina la swap

reduce la partición / (btrfs)

En el sitio libre que existirá crea una partición extendida

Dentro de ella crea una partición extendida para la swap y otra para gentoo

----------

## botdotcom

es necesario syslog-ng y vixie-cron en la installacion?

me puedo saltar editar los ficheros: /etc/timezone,configuracion de red,establecimiento de la zona horaria,establecimiento de los nombres de host y dominio?

----------

## i92guboj

 *botdotcom wrote:*   

> es necesario syslog-ng y vixie-cron en la installacion?

 

El system logger puede salvarte de más de un apuro a la hora de diagnosticar problemas. Cron no es obligatorio, pero, ciertamente habrá utilidades que no funcionen del modo esperado si no tienes alguna versión de cron instalada (por ejemplo, locate). En cualquier caso, ¿eres consciente de que hás gastado más palabras en escribir este post que en hacer lo que el handbook te indica?

```

# emerge vixie-cron

# rc-update add vixie-cron default

```

 *Quote:*   

> me puedo saltar editar los ficheros: /etc/timezone,configuracion de red,establecimiento de la zona horaria,establecimiento de los nombres de host y dominio?

 

La red se autodetecta en muchos casos, siempre te puedes ocupar de ella si no funciona luego. Pero asegúrate de que tiene una copia del handbook en tu disco duro o de que tienes algún otro modo de acceder a internet (lo cual es, de nuevo, más trabajo que simplemente configurarla y seguir para adelante, pero bueno...).

En cuanto a lo demás, mejor sigue el handbook al pie de la letra si no quieres tener problemas después. De que configures bien la fecha y la hora, así como la zona horaria, puede depender que tu sistema arranque con normalidad o dándote montones de avisos porque hasta el último archivo que tengas en tu disco duro tendrá la fecha y la hora en el futuro, y cosas así.

No sé si te das cuenta, pero por ahorrarte tres comandos vas a terminar trabajando diez veces más.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

